# Poland by MarcinK



## MarcinK

I've decided to start new thread There will be a lot of photos from a lot of places (without any order)










Książ Castle, Wałbrzych, Lower Silesia









Książ Castle, Wałbrzych, Lower Silesia









Gdańsk









Gdańsk









Gdańsk









Łódź









Łódź









Łódź


----------



## MarcinK

Tymień, Western Pomerania 









Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania









Zakopane, Tatra Mountains









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru

I'm from Romania obviously and I've been looking for some "not so good" in polish or about Poland threads on SSC. I didn't find anything to match my searching criteria! What I mean is Poland is way ahead Romania, I've been trying to give some credit to my country but comparing it to Poland, the latter seems out of reach, at least fot the time being! Maybe next time...


----------



## MarcinK

Bielsko-Biała, Upper Silesia









Bielsko-Biała, Upper Silesia









Bielsko-Biała, Upper Silesia









Bielsko-Biała, Upper Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Szczecin









Kraków









Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Wronki, Greater Poland









Wronki, Greater Poland









Kudowa-Zdrój, Lower Silesia


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful Poland! Simple *GREAT* :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks, more pics 









Poznań









Poznań









Toruń, Vistula River









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia









Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains


----------



## Misiek

Photos are indeed very nice, but it seems that hardly anybody is interested


----------



## MarcinK

There are more guests in cityscapes


----------



## MarcinK

Karkonosze Mountains, Lower Silesia









Karkonosze Mountains









Świnoujście, Western Pomerania









Świnoujście, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Ponds near Milicz (Stawy Milickie), 77 square kilometres, there are a lot of water birds









Milicz Ponds









Milicz Ponds









Milicz Ponds


----------



## MarcinK

Milicz, Lower Silesia









Milicz, Lower Silesia









Milicz, Lower Silesia









Milicz, Lower Silesia









Milicz, Lower Silesia


----------



## Da3won

Nikt normalny nie bedzie czekal 20 minut az zdjecia sie otworza , zalaczaj je w mniejszej rozdzielczosci albo wogole ....


----------



## MarcinK

Da3won said:


> Nikt normalny nie bedzie czekal 20 minut az zdjecia sie otworza , zalaczaj je w mniejszej rozdzielczosci albo wogole ....


rozdzielczość nie ma nic do rzeczy, liczy się rozmiar i ilość zdjęć na stronie, jest wiele wątków w których masz ich kilkaset a u mnie ta liczba mało kiedy przekracza 80-90

Wszystko zostało dokładnie sprawdzone - 150 zdjęć o rozmiarach 800 ściąga mi się w 4 minuty a 80 zdjęć (niektóre 1024) ściągają się w 2 minuty Teraz odchodzę od takich rozmiarów ale nie z powodu szybkości tylko trudności w oglądaniu (co nie znaczy, że muszę rezygnować z pokazywania starych zdjęć w większych rozdzielczościach)

Na tej stronie pojawiło się zdjęcie z Wro o dużych rozmiarach i dużej rozdzielczości, w takim przypadku może być problem ale to nie wina rozdzielczości tylko tego, że za mało zredukowałem rozmiar


----------



## MarcinK

Stargard Szczeciński, Western Pomerania









Stargard, Western Pomerania









Stargard, Western Pomerania









Stargard, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

There is a real jungle on the Oder river Unfortunately Poland can't protect this unknown place and self-government can't make use of it.

more pics:
http://marcink86.fotosik.pl/albumy/428132.html









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

^^ This is Urban Showcase so I'll post next cities 









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz


----------



## freeksregistration

nice pics, only those pisc about the forest you find everywhere in europ


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław University









Wrocław University









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Opole


Opole


Opole


----------



## MarcinK

Łódź, Piotrkowska Street









Łódź, Piotrkowska Street









Łódź, Piotrkowska Street









Łódź, Piotrkowska Street









Łódź, Piotrkowska Street


----------



## MarcinK

Chorzów, Upper Silesian Industrial Region









Gliwice, Upper Silesian Industrial Region









Gliwice, Upper Silesian Industrial Region









Zabrze, Upper Silesian Industrial Region









Bytom, Upper Silesian Industrial Region


----------



## MarcinK

Gdańsk









Gdańsk









Gdańsk Oliwa










Sopot









Sopot


----------



## MarcinK

I was in former capital city yesterday 









Kraków









Kraków









Kraków









Kraków










Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Copernicus's city










Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica, Lower Silesia









Legnica, Lower Silesia









Legnica, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Świdnica, Lower Silesia









Świdnica, Lower Silesia









Świdnica, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Złotoryja, Lower Silesia









Złotoryja, Lower Silesia









Złotoryja, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Przemyśl, Subcarpathian Voivodeship









Przemyśl, Subcarpathian Voivodeship









Przemyśl, Subcarpathian Voivodeship


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań









Poznań









Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Upper Silesia









Bytom, Upper Silesia

on the next page only modern things


----------



## MarcinK

Rzeszów, Subcarpathian Voivodeship 









Rzeszów, Subcarpathian Voivodeship


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Modern page









Wrocław









Warsaw









Warsaw










Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań









Poznań









Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

Rzeszów









Gdańsk









Szczecin









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Gdynia, Tricity









Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania










Kołobrzeg









Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Łódź









Bydgoszcz









Bydgoszcz


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań









Poznań









Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

Łódź









Łódź









Łódź


----------



## pangufer

nice pics greetings from Rzeszow


----------



## MarcinK

Next modern pics 









Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Osada Gencz, Komorowice near Wrocław, Lower Silesia










Komorowice, Lower Silesia










Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania


----------



## 19Dako20

znakomicie


----------



## madridhere

Great country!


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks, next pics from Katowice, capital of Upper Silesian Industrial Region









Katowice










Katowice










Katowice


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## Urbanista1

wow, thanks!


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

metro station Słodowiec (the newest one)








Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Kraków









Kraków









Gdynia, Tricity









Gdynia, Tricity


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw - Praga District









Warsaw - Praga District









Warsaw - Praga District


----------



## MarcinK

night pics on this page









Poznań









Poznań









Poznań









Poznań









Poznań









Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots. The nightlights look very nice indeed.


----------



## MarcinK

Thank You

I don't have many night shots









Kraków









Kraków









Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Galeria Krakowska near main railway station in Kraków









Kraków

Market Square








Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Old Town and Krakowskie Przedmieście Street in Lublin at night 









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Next night photos from Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Krakowskie Przedmieście Street near Grand Hotel (former bank )









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań









Poznań


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Poznan


----------



## MarcinK

On the next page Upper Silesian Industrial Region


----------



## MarcinK

On this page I'll show 3 places near my home:

1. Prochowice - small town in Lower Silesia with old buildings near Market Square and beautiful castle.
Unfortunately owner of this castle is probably waiting for collapse of this building.
www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746612

2. Lubiąż - former Cistercian Abbey, one of the biggest in the world

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=160673
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=115472&page=8
^^ threads about Lubiąż

3. Łęgi Odrzańskie - valuable forests near Lubiąż, Malczyce, Prochowice and Ścinawa without legal protection
http://marcink86.fotosik.pl/albumy/428132.html









Prochowice









Prochowice









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Oder River near Lubiąż









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Lubiąż


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Prochowice









Prochowice









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Prochowice


----------



## MarcinK

Łęgi Odrzańskie









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Prochowice









Lubiąż


----------



## MarcinK

Łęgi Odrzańskie









Prochowice









Lubiąż


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice









Prochowice









Lubiąż


----------



## MarcinK

One of oxbow lakes, former Oder River 








Łęgi Odrzańskie









Lubiąż









Prochowice


----------



## MarcinK

Hard rime 









Prochowice









Prochowice









Prochowice


----------



## MarcinK

Lubiąż is a small village but the abbey is really huge 









Lubiąż









Lubiąż


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice

St John's Church








Prochowice









Prochowice


----------



## christos-greece

Poland is very nice -in all seasons-


----------



## MarcinK

You can't find spring on this page


----------



## christos-greece

MarcinK said:


> You can't find spring on this page


kay:


----------



## MarcinK

OK, I'll show something 









Prochowice









Prochowice









Prochowice









Forest near Prochowice

looks like a snow 








Forest near Prochowice


----------



## MarcinK

Lubiąż









Lubiąż









Lubiąż


----------



## Taller Better

Weather getting cold yet? Started here already!!


----------



## MarcinK

Beautiful autumn has finished so far, the weather is awful, so I can only show pics taken in 16th october, for example this :









Łęgi Odrzańskie









Łęgi Odrzańskie


----------



## stingu

You know what - on your photos Poland looks like a place worth visiting, i think that's the biggest success of this thread showing this country in such interesting way - in simple words - great photos


----------



## MarcinK

stingu said:


> You know what - on your photos Poland looks like a place worth visiting, i think that's the biggest success of this thread showing this country in such interesting way - in simple words - great photos


Thank You  I try to show that Poland is a place worth visiting. In both threads 

Szczecin on the next page


----------



## MarcinK

Lubiąż









Prochowice (Castle)









Prochowice - Market Square









Prochowice - Market Square


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice









Prochowice









Prochowice









Prochowice









Prochowice


----------



## MarcinK

7th page and 7th biggest city

Szczecin - capital of Western Pomerania










about the city 


















Szczecin, Wały Chrobrego









Szczecin, Wały Chrobrego









Szczecin, Wały Chrobrego









Szczecin, Wały Chrobrego


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin, Red City Hall









Szczecin, Orła Białego Square









Szczecin, Pomorska Akademia Medyczna









Szczecin, Grunwaldzki Square


----------



## MarcinK

The Tall Ships' Races 2007









Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin, Bank PKO 









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## Benonie

Szczecin looks awesome!


----------



## MarcinK

Bogusława X Street









Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin

Pomeranian Dukes' Castle








Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin - Oder River and Long Bridge










Szczecin, Ludwik Zamenhof Square









Szczecin, Jagiellońska Street


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Old Town destroyed during WWII, Rynek Sienny with a new buildings








Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin









Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin

That's all from Szczecin this time


----------



## MarcinK

Next page and the next city, well known city again 









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw










Warsaw










Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Mokotowska Street:








Warsaw









Warsaw

Another pics from Śródmieście Południowe district:








Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Royal Baths Park (Park Łazienkowski, or Łazienki Królewskie)








Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw, Constitution Square


----------



## christos-greece

Warsaw is a very known city indeed


----------



## MarcinK

Śródmieście Południowe District








Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw










Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw










Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Powiśle District:









Warsaw









Warsaw

Wola district:








Warsaw

Muranów district:








Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw

Saska Kępa district








Warsaw

Wola district








Warsaw


----------



## FREKI

Lovely pics and lovely country! :happy:


----------



## MarcinK

Thank You










Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## Shatan

dobre zdjęcia ! można dorzucić swoje czy tylko ty masz prawo ?

Poland is Amazing


----------



## MarcinK

Shatan said:


> dobre zdjęcia ! można dorzucić swoje czy tylko ty masz prawo ?
> 
> Poland is Amazing


Dzięki, w tym dziale każdy wrzuca fotki do swojego wątku, najlepiej jak założysz nowy własny, bo ten wątek jest wybitnie autorski Chyba, że do Pictures of Poland, w tamtym dziale wrzuca się zdjęcia znalezione w sieci, wymaga to uzgodnień na PM ale od tego jest tamten wątek 

next pics from Warsaw - Rondo I









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## capricorn2000

nice pictures of beautiful country. I'm a great fan of old architecture.
thanks for sharing Marcin.

Pls. check:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772856

thanks


----------



## Michael_23

Super foty, Marcin!


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks again









Warsaw









Warsaw

Ochota district








Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Ochota again








Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw


Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Szklarska Poręba, Lower Silesia









"Perła Zachodu" Mountain hut near Jelenia Góra, Lower Silesia 









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław


Wrocław


Gliwice


Alwernia near Kraków


Tatra Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Zakopane, Tatra Mountains


Zakopane, Tatra Mountains


----------



## zaDic

MarcinK said:


> [/URL]
> Zakopane, Tatra Mountains


^^^^
Nice!!!


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks 









Kraków









Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Kraków, Collegium Maius, Jagiellonian University









Kraków Zakrzówek


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica, Lower Silesia









Legnica, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica - City Park after hurricane









Legnica - City Park after hurricane


----------



## MarcinK

Wolin National Park









Rewal, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania









Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania









Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania









Wolin, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania









Międzyzdroje, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia









Łęgi Odrzańskie, alluvial forest on the Oder River, Lower Silesia


----------



## DJ_Pablo

@MarcinK - popraw linki do zdjęć na pierwszych stronach wątku bo się nie wyświetlają, a chętni na obejrzenie Polski mogą się przez to zniechęcić do dalszego przeglądania.


----------



## christos-greece

MarcinK said:


> Warsaw
> 
> 
> Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warsaw


Warsaw's skyline is really great  is there a plan to built more towers in the city?


----------



## MarcinK

DJ_Pablo said:


> @MarcinK - popraw linki do zdjęć na pierwszych stronach wątku bo się nie wyświetlają, a chętni na obejrzenie Polski mogą się przez to zniechęcić do dalszego przeglądania.


Był taki moment, że żadne ze zdjęć się nie wyświetlało na wszystkich stronach tego wątku, ale powoli będę dalej podmieniał. Byłoby to prostsze, gdyby chodziło tylko o ten jeden wątek 



christos-greece said:


> Warsaw's skyline is really great  is there a plan to built more towers in the city?


Of course 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323


----------



## MarcinK

Tenczyn Castle, Rudno, Little Poland









Camaldolese Priory in Bielany, Kraków









Góra Świętej Anny, Opole Voivodeship


----------



## timo9

wow it's really beautiful :applause:


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks  Next pics on the next page.


----------



## MarcinK

There are over 7 000 lakes in Poland (over 1 ha )









Jeziorak Lake, Iława, Warmian-Masurian Voivodeship (ribbon lake)









Laskowickie Lake, Kuyavian-Pomeranian Voivodeship (ribbon lake)









Myślibórz Lake District, Western Pomerania









Jaśkowickie Lake near Legnica, Lower Silesia (it's a glacial lake too)


----------



## MarcinK

Modre Lake, Bóbr River, Lower Silesia (reservoir)









Pilchowickie Lake, Bóbr River, Lower Silesia (reservoir)









Kamionkowskie Lake, Warsaw (oxbow lake - former Vistula River)









Prochowice, Lower Silesia (oxbow lake - former Kaczawa River)









Salt Marsh (Solne Bagno), Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

small dune lake in Ustka, Pomeranian Voivodeship









Łebsko Lake, Pomeranian Voivodeship (coastal lake)









Łebsko Lake









Łebsko Lake


----------



## MarcinK

Lakes in cirques, Tatra Mountains:









Czarny Staw Gąsienicowy


Morskie Oko


Morskie Oko and Czarny Staw pod Rysami




Wielki Staw


----------



## MarcinK

Trzesiecko Lake (try to read this ), Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecinek, Western Pomerania

Town Hall








Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecinek, Western Pomerania









Szczecinek, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin, The Tall Ships' Races 2007


Kraków


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław - Staszica Square after renovation


----------



## MarcinK

Gorzów Wielkopolski









Gorzów Wielkopolski


----------



## MarcinK

Kraków









Katowice


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Malta


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań


Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin


Szczecin


----------



## MarcinK

Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania


----------



## MarcinK

henry hill said:


> Marcin U have a new fan, an admirer of your theme. Great photos. Very good for foreigners. True, natural, illustrative.kay:


Thanks 









Chełm, Lublin Voivodeship









Międzygórze, Lower Silesia









Międzygórze


----------



## MarcinK

Śnieżnik Mountains, Lower Silesia









Śnieżnik









Śnieżnik


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice, Lower Silesia









Prochowice, Lower Silesia









Prochowice, Lower Silesia


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photo (as always) from this town:


>


----------



## MarcinK

^^Unemployed potential.

more pictures


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Wrocław









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin


Lublin


Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Kołobrzeg









Żagań


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław 2007









Warsaw 2007









Warsaw 2007


----------



## MarcinK

Kaczawa River in Prochowice today.


----------



## MarcinK

Oder River in Lubiąż









Modre Lake, Bóbr River near Jelenia Góra









Modre Lake, Bóbr River near Jelenia Góra


----------



## MarcinK

Karkonosze Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Zakopane


----------



## Gieneklon

Wow
Marry Christmas ^^^^


----------



## MarcinK

As we say in Poland: Christmas, Christmas, and after Christmas


----------



## MarcinK

Zakopane









Biały Dunajec with Tatra Mountains









Nowy Targ


----------



## dexter2

Please, post some pics from Lodz... So big and beautiful city and just 3 or 4 pictures.. 
Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarcinK

OK 


Łódź


Łódź


Łódź


Łódź


Łódź


----------



## MarcinK

Łódź









Łódź









Łódź









Łódź


----------



## MarcinK

Łódź









Łódź


----------



## dexter2

Great, thanks a lot! Poznański Palace is simply stunning.


----------



## MarcinK

Oława, Lower Silesia, Oder River









Oława, Lower Silesia, Oder River









Oława, Lower Silesia, Oder River









Oława, Lower Silesia, Oder River


----------



## MarcinK

Brzeg, Opole Voivodeship, Oder River










Brzeg, Opole Voivodeship, Oder River, progress in 36 minutes


----------



## MarcinK

Brzeg









Brzeg









Brzeg









Brzeg


----------



## MarcinK

Brzeg









Brzeg









Brzeg


----------



## MarcinK

Lubiąż, Lower Silesia, Oder River









Lubiąż, Lower Silesia









Lubiąż, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Kwiatkowice, Oder River, Lower Silesia









Kwiatkowice, Oder River, Lower Silesia









Kwiatkowice, Oder River, Lower Silesia









Kwiatkowice, Oder River, Lower Silesia









Prochowice, Kaczawa River, Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

After a flood near Prochowice.









Lower Silesia









Lower Silesia









Lower Silesia


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń, Vistula River









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Powiśle district









Warsaw, Powiśle district









Warsaw, Powiśle district









Warsaw, Powiśle district


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw









Warsaw









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Nowa Praga district









Warsaw, Nowa Praga district


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń, Bydgoskie Przedmieście district









Toruń, Bydgoskie Przedmieście district









Toruń, Bydgoskie Przedmieście district









Toruń, Bydgoskie Przedmieście district


----------



## Urbanista1

So many interestings angles on Poland. Thanks very much


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks, more from Bydgoskie Przedmieście district 









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Old Town








Toruń

New Town








Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń









Toruń









Toruń


----------



## MarcinK

University of Wrocław









University of Wrocław









University of Wrocław









University of Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Zamość









Zamość









Zamość









Zamość


----------



## Urbanista1

Wow, Torun has changed so much more for the better since I visited last. I think next to Krakow, it could be one of the most historically intact and authentic of Polish cities. Thanks


----------



## MarcinK

Two churches 

Lublin


Zamość


----------



## MarcinK

Zamość









Zamość









Zamość









Zamość









Zamość

^^ Ideal Renaissance town


----------



## rychlik

Zamosc looks beautiful.


----------



## Urbanista1

There are so many projects going on in Zamosc. I read that they are building a new museum of fortifications - should be a treat for architecture and engineering fans.


----------



## MarcinK

Zamość









Zamość









Zamość


----------



## MarcinK

Zamość









Zamość









Zamość


----------



## MarcinK

Zamość









Zamość









Zamość


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin









Lublin

Underestimated city.


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin









Lublin









Lublin


----------



## otta

barzo thanks for phtographs, zamosc looks great!


----------



## MarcinK

Thank You

Bogatynia on the next page.


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Nałęczów









Nałęczów









Nałęczów


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin









Lublin


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia on this page. On August 8 flood destroyed the town (central part) with a lot of a monumental buildings. Bogatynia needs help to save some of those buildings.









Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## Urbanista1

Is there a site where we can go to donate money to help thsoe people?


----------



## MarcinK

You can find information about bank accounts here:
http://powodz.bogatynia.pl/

It looks like war damage.


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia

^^Each photograph shows some family tragedies. There will be a new housing estate for those people.


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia


----------



## MarcinK

Bogatynia









Bogatynia









Zgorzelec


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica


Legnica


Legnica


----------



## MarcinK

Henryka Pobożnego Street before the revitalization

Legnica

Złotoryjska Street








Legnica


----------



## MarcinK

St Mary's Church and Market Square









Legnica









Legnica









Legnica


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Poland, Marcink... btw i hope the will restore those houses in that town, after that disaster there


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks

Another silesian cities now.


Gliwice


Gliwice


Gliwice


----------



## MarcinK

Wałbrzych during the revitalization


Wałbrzych


Wałbrzych


Wałbrzych


----------



## MarcinK

After revitalization in Wałbrzych

Wałbrzych

Bardzkie Mountains

Przyłęk


Bardo


----------



## MarcinK

Kamieniec Ząbkowicki









Ząbkowice Śląskie


----------



## MarcinK

Świdnica


Świdnica


----------



## MarcinK

Lesser Poland Voivodeship on this page


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


----------



## MarcinK

My great-grandmother's house

Wieliczka


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


----------



## MarcinK

Zamek Żupny - castle after renovation


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


Wieliczka


----------



## MarcinK

Wieliczka

This house doesn't exist now.

Wieliczka


Śmiłowice


----------



## Urbanista1

great pics...how's babcia


----------



## MarcinK

Urbanista1 said:


> great pics...how's babcia


This house is empty since 1990s, prababcia was born near 1900  But we are speaking that this is still her house.

Inside:







Kuryer Codzienny


----------



## MarcinK

Tarnów


Tarnów


Tarnów


Tarnów


----------



## MarcinK

Tarnów


Tarnów


Tarnów


----------



## MarcinK

Tarnów


Tarnów


Tarnów


----------



## MarcinK

Krościenko nad Dunajcem


Krościenko nad Dunajcem


Krościenko nad Dunajcem


----------



## styles20

Nice pics.


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks

Dunajec River

Pieniny Mountains


Pieniny Mountains

High Tatras from Sokolica

Pieniny Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Pieniny Mountains

The most popular tree in Poland 








Pieniny Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Pieniny Mountains









Pieniny Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Pieniny


Pieniny, Sromowce Niżne


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots all round there! Both the urban and scenic photos are lovely.


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks


----------



## MarcinK

Dunajec River Gorge









Pieniny









Pieniny

Panorama from Three Crowns Peak









Pieniny

^^Two countries on each photograph: Poland and Slovakia  (on the first photo only leafs are Slovak)


----------



## christos-greece

I had a while to visit this thread; really very nice new photos


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks again, on another pages next pictures from Szczawnica, Kraków, Nowy Sącz, Krynica, Zakopane and my favourite place - Tatra Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław










Warsaw










Wrocław










Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław









Warsaw









Wrocław









Warsaw


----------



## Urbanista1

LOve the constrasts


----------



## snakemaycry

Marcinie, chciałem Ci serdecznie pogratulować tego wątku. Oprócz tego że Ci zazdroszczę zwiedzenia tylu miejsc, to właśnie w jednym wątku można podziwiać różnorodność całego kraju. Dodatkowo fotki są po prostu bardzo dobre i jak dla mnie mają wartość nie tylko dokumentalną.

Trzymam kciuki i dalej będę tu chętnie zaglądał


----------



## MarcinK

^^Dzięki 

Thanks for comments.

Gdynia from the sea:








Gdynia

Tatra Mountains








Rusinowa Polana


----------



## Linguine

Wow, stunning Tatra mountains....thanks for sharing your pics.:cheers:


----------



## tomeeek07

Great shots!
Poland looks amazing!


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks.

Next photos tomorrow.


----------



## rychlik

I dig this view.


----------



## MarcinK

Gorzów Wielkopolski










Gorzów Wlkp









Gorzów Wlkp


----------



## MarcinK

3 new stadiums for Euro 2012.









Warszawa









Gdańsk









Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Fryderyk Chopin Museum, Tamka Street.

Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Zakopane - town at the foot of the Tatra Mountains. 









Zakopane









Zakopane


----------



## openlyJane

Zakopane looks very characterful. Is the building above wooden? Very beautiful.


----------



## MarcinK

openlyJane said:


> Is the building above wooden?


Probably yes, there are a lot of wooden buildings in this region and in Zakopane. But sometimes it's difficult to discriminate between wooden house and other.

There is even Zakopane style:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zakopane_Style_architecture

Tomorrow I'll show wooden village near Zakopane - Chochołów.


----------



## MarcinK

Gdynia - Orłowo district.








Gdynia Orłowo


----------



## MarcinK

Szeroka Street in Toruń








Toruń


----------



## Rombi

MarcinK said:


> Gdynia - Orłowo district.


They are going to demolish this huge, old holiday resort and will bulid sth new.


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aarhusforever

Stunning pictures  Polen have so much beautiful nature and so many interesting cities  Thanks for sharing


----------



## MarcinK

Gąsienicowa Valley

High Tatras

Zakopane-Olcza with Tatra Mountains

Zakopane Olcza

Kalisz. Rebuilt after World War I.

Kalisz


Karkonosze Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Pańszczyca Valley

High Tatras

Small town in Lesser Poland

Kalwaria Zebrzydowska


----------



## MarcinK

New City Hall in Legnica.








Legnica

Lofty u Scheiblera - 2007

Łódź

Lofty u Scheiblera - 2010

Łódź


----------



## MarcinK

Kot

Podzamcze

Lis

Niedzica


----------



## MarcinK

In the city.


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Gothic portals:


Tarnów


Frombork

A po polsku: gotyckie portale


----------



## MarcinK

Lublin Castle

Lublin

Warszawska Street in Białystok.

Białystok

Winter in Zakopane.

Zakopane

Autumn in Kraków-Częstochowa Jurassic Highland.

Olsztyn

Spring in Namysłów.

Namysłów


----------



## MarcinK

Central Poland


Warsaw


Warsaw


Łowicz


Łowicz


Łowicz


Radom


Konstancin-Jeziorna


----------



## MarcinK

Main railway station in Wrocław after renovation.


Wrocław


Wrocław


Wrocław


----------



## MarcinK

Before and after - Próżna Street in Warsaw.


Warsaw

3911

Warsaw


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Thanks 

Before and after - Próżna Street.


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


Warsaw


----------



## Hunamana

MarcinK said:


> Thanks
> 
> Before and after - Próżna Street.
> 
> 
> Warsaw
> 
> But what happened to that wonderful picture hanging on the building?


----------



## MarcinK

I don't know, but try to ask here.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Poland


----------



## Mr Brightside

Zacopane,Poland.


Onwards into the white wonderland by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr




Hold Me and Don't Let Go by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## MarcinK

Only my pictures on this thread


----------



## MarcinK

I've prepared over 3500 comparisons 2007-2017 and not only: 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968857

Time to show some of them here.


----------



## MarcinK

Karkonosze Mountains, Hala Szrenicka









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Karkonosze, Hala Szrenicka









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Old Town's Market Square (Rynek Starego Miasta), 2007/2017









2007









2017

^^There was nothing after 1944...


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Cathedral Island (Ostrów Tumski), 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Kopernika Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

One post without comparisons...

Oder Forest near my hometown








Rezerwat Łęg Korea

Grzybowski Square in Warsaw.








Warsaw

Golub-Dobrzyń Castle near Toruń








Golub-Dobrzyń

High Tatras








Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Centre for the Meeting of Cultures in Lublin, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Former name - "Theater under construction", since 1970s


----------



## MarcinK

Toruń, Cosmopolis Fountain, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful city and the forest...wow!


----------



## yansa

Love the Tatra pics, Marcin! :applause:


----------



## MarcinK

^^ It's a little part of the Alps in our Carpathians 









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains









Tatra Mountains


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Mokotowska Street, 2007/2018









2007









2018


----------



## yansa

You have a wonderful mountain area there, Marcin! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Marcin :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Wilcza Street, 2007/2019









2007









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Mokotowska/Wilcza Street, 2007/2019









2007









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Marszałkowska Street - 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Bydgoszcz, Dworcowa Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Bydgoszcz, Old Market Square 2013/2017









2013









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Bydgoszcz, Mickiewicza Avenue, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Bydgoszcz, Pod Blankami Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Włodkowica Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Włodkowica Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice, Rondo Ziętka, Korfantego/Roździeńskiego Avenue, Spodek, 2007/2018









2007









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice, Wolności Square, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice, Mariacka Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Upper Silesia, Moniuszki Street, 2007/2017 









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Zabrze, Upper Silesia, Wolności Street, 2007/2016









2007









2016


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Upper Silesia, Fredry/Zwycięstwa Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Zwycięstwa Street, 2007/2017 (no trams since 2009)


2007


2017


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause: I have no words! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, Marcin :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Próżna Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Próżna Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Próżna Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice Castle, Lower Silesia, 2008/2019









2008









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Prochowice, Lower Silesia, Market Square, 2013/2016










2013









2016


----------



## MarcinK

Zakopane, Lesser Poland, Krupówki Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Tatra Mountains, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Tarnów, Lesser Poland, railway station, 2008/2012









2008









2012


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Staszica Square, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

View from the University of Wrocław, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Bielsko-Biała, Market Square, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Marcin


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Amazing! :applause:


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Ogrodowa/Krysiewicza Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Ogrodowa/Krysiewicza Street, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Grottgera/Chełmońskiego Street, 2007/2019









2007









2019


----------



## Romashka01

Great, interesting photos! kay:

_P.S. Chciałbym zobaczyć podobne zmiany we Lwowie _:yes:


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Thanks, I can see similar changes in Lviv in my imagination in 2030


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Różana Street, 2007/2018









2007









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Bielsko-Biała, Stojałowskiego Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, main railway station/Komandorska Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Wyspa Piasek (Sand Island), 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Poland, Marcin :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Kosińskiego Street, 2007/2018









2007









2018


----------



## MarcinK

More from this street:









Poznań









Poznań


----------



## MarcinK

4060. Poznań, Wierzbięcice Street, 2008/2008









2007









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Nowy Świat Street/Jerusalem Avenue, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Wałbrzych, Lower Silesia, Limanowskiego Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------



## MarcinK

Poznań, Chwaliszewo - 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica, Lower Silesia, Fredry/Batorego Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Legnica, Chojnowska/Fredry Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin, Bolesława Śmiałego Street, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Kołobrzeg, Western Pomerania, Obrońców Westerplatte Street, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Trzęsacz, Western Pomerania, 2008/2019









2008









2019


----------



## MarcinK

^^ Former church, taken by the sea...


----------



## MarcinK

Kraków - Unity Tower - 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Kraków - Unity Tower - 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice, Upper Silesia, 3 Maja Street, 2008/2019









2008









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Katowice, Chorzowska Street, 2008/2018 (tram view)









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Chorzów, Upper Silesia, Matejki Square, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Non-comparative set:









Elbląg Canal









Poronin/High Tatras (PL/SK)









Nysa









Opole









Warsaw


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Ludna/Okrąg Street, 2012/2019









2012









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Warsaw, Praga District, Jagiellońska Street, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Marcin :cheers:


----------



## MarcinK

Świętochłowice, Upper Silesia, Szpitalna Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Upper Silesia, Krakowska Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Market Square, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Bolesława Chrobrego Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Chorzów, Upper Silesia, Silesian Stadium, 2007/2017


2007


2017


----------



## MarcinK

Chorzów, Upper Silesia, Silesian Stadium, 2007/2017


2007


2017


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Upper Silesia, Moniuszki Street, Silesian Opera, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Moniuszki Street, Silesian Opera, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Szczecin, Bolesława Śmiałego Street, 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Cracow, Stara Zajezdnia (Old Tram Depot), 2009/2019









2009









2019


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Marcin


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause:


----------



## MarcinK

Bytom, Upper Silesia, Webera Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing!


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Upper Silesia, Dolnych Wałów street (former post office), 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Zwycięstwa Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, railway station, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Jana III Sobieskiego Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

I have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Malinowskiego Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Kościuszki Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

Gliwice, Stalmacha Street, 2008/2018









2008









2018


----------



## MarcinK

4555. Gliwice, Nowy Świat/Wrocławska/Pszczyńska Street, 2008/2019









2008









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Zakopane, Lesser Poland, Krupówki Street, 2008/2019









2008









2019









2019


----------



## MarcinK

Wrocław, Podwale Street, 2007/2017









2007









2017


----------

